# do anyone have pics of pitbulls with angle wing markings



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

do anyone have pics of pitbulls with angle wing markings i have seen some but not to many i know this marking can come in any breed but i would like to see some pics of pitbulls with them


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

hmmmm not sure what you are referring to....


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

its an light color marking behind the shoulders of an dog im not sure what u would call it in pitbulls but in other breeds like the lab thats what its called i just wanted to see it in a pitbull this is the best pic i got of one


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah my yellow lab has the angel wings but not my pitty, I will keep a look out though.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut has angel wings both shoulders he has light patches heres a picture.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

awww thnx for the help. love his angel wings he soo cute with them sorry for putting angle wings was in a rush. so i guess pitbulls really are little angels


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

peanuts too cute with his wings


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've never seen (or noticed) that before on any dog. Thanks for sharing. I'll be looking now!!


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah more pics of peanut and his angel wings and other dogs wings


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

karma has VERY prominent "angel wings" i never knew that they had a name


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Syd has very obvious "angel wings" in person but I guess cause she is so light they don't show up well in photos...


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Ill have to load some pictures tonight but blanca has really noticable angel wings. I didnt know they were called anything lol


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

here are a couple of pics i had in the gallery section you can see blancas wings here


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

thats it ..u have over posted blanca cuteness and now she must come live with me....
=0)


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha what can I say Im a proud papa. but if your really getting tired of seeing her just let me know. lol j/k


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i'd never heard of this, this is nifty! it looks really kewl, now i'm gonna be checking every dog i see out! (gotta love ADD) *rolls laughing* i dont ever member any of my dogs having wings, and well, kolby, he's just a coffee bean he's so dark chocolate! *laughs* but he's still my angel, wings or not!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I never knew it was called angel wings really either but when I got Peanut she pointed out to me that he looks like a little angel because of them. I didnt know it was so common for dogs to have these Peanut is the first one I ever noticed with them. I am glad to see that other dogs have them too! :woof:


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

more pics to show off ducci's angel wings. wow now we got the go pitbull angels now they have to go fight the pitbull injustice :woof:


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd rather see her in person....=0P


----------

